# Monarch?...I know, I know,



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

but you should check this video out. it's not crested butte or silverton...but we still make the best out of it, and with a 40" base they aren't doing too bad right now...:


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry everyone...i created this thread before I knew how to embed videos...if someone could give me a hint that would be great...otherwise, 
disregard this post...
!
?
!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

looks good Logan, see you next weekend.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*NICE!!*

LOOKS SWEET!! Is that inbounds?? I've only been to Monarch resort. I still haven't gotten out yet this season  !! I can't wait till we got some fresh!! Seeing your video gets me all jazzed to go huck!!! Man....I need to get out more!!! :mrgreen:

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm fired up about next weekend Bob...should be fun.

Nick - everything in that video (except the quick little clip from Taco Ridge) is in-bounds, you just have to search out the good stuff at Monarch.

So you guys can see the video? For some reason I can't watch it, so I figured I used the wrong kind of html code to embed it...


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Grew up skiing Monarch - been missing it lately. I haven't skiied there since '92. Yikes - feeling old. Might have to change that this year, they really do have some great terrain.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

this is how i saw it all go down...


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Go*

I've been down there the last few days doing some shooting. Mirkwood is filling in nicely with this system and it's soft just about everywhere else. By the end of the day yesterday it was snowing HARD up top. A few pics here: Monarch 12-23-09 - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## benjicross (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks sweet, homey Tom takes a beating.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

benjicross said:


> Looks sweet, homey Tom takes a beating.


Yeah that's generally how it goes...here he is today dropping the big one in East Trees:



On a side note that might interest people...while raising my level of safety in the new "warming" hut up at Monarch I was informed by a couple of employees that the Salida Police and Chaffee County Sheriff vehicles that have been parked in the lot the last week belong to a some "under cover officers" who have been skiing the mountain, popping into the various huts, and giving out tickets for possesion...so be aware!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought I would share a few incredible photos from the last few days in Monarch's snowcat area. They come courtesy of Rich Rodgers, Monarch Ski Patrol.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like the cornice held up to a charge, I assume that dark spot on top is a bomb crater.

Did that slide go naturally/skier triggered or with a charge? That's some massive slab.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nice work lmyers, got some of that elusive pow myself, 11" at loveland and if you were in the right place.... woo hoo! looks good out there...


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

SBlue said:


> Looks like the cornice held up to a charge, I assume that dark spot on top is a bomb crater.


I can not confirm, but i'd say you are right on. maybe a 5# charge.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

SBlue said:


> Looks like the cornice held up to a charge, I assume that dark spot on top is a bomb crater.
> 
> Did that slide go naturally/skier triggered or with a charge? That's some massive slab.


Yeah, they were all explosive triggered slides. Except the sluff next to the lines in the last picture, that was natural.


----------

